# ajouter une application dans appstore



## lima2010 (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

comment je peux héberger mon application iPhone dans Appstore que un développeur m'a crée , si vous avez des infos ou des tuto SVP


----------



## Larme (25 Juin 2012)

Google it. Y'a pleins de tutos...
T'as une licence ?


----------

